# [Q] How To install Cyanogenmod on Galaxy J1



## josephmh (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello,
I got a  new Galaxy J1 and i want to install on it cyanogenmod ... but i can't find anything usefull Pleaasse help


----------



## tubabuyukustun (Sep 1, 2015)

CM not avaliable for now mybe samsung got lollipop on this device


----------



## droid_god (Sep 1, 2015)

josephmh said:


> Hello,
> I got a  new Galaxy J1 and i want to install on it cyanogenmod ... but i can't find anything usefull Pleaasse help

Click to collapse



port it to your device using kitchen

Sent from my SM-G355H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tubabuyukustun (Sep 15, 2015)

hmm how with kitchen ?


----------



## Praveen125 (Sep 15, 2015)

tubabuyukustun said:


> hmm how with kitchen ?

Click to collapse



Use tools like ROM porter to port a rom.
Visit this link: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2196491


----------



## droid_god (Sep 15, 2015)

There are many xda guida to guide you with kitchen

Sent from my SM-G355H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tubabuyukustun (Sep 22, 2015)

pls write manual for begginers to port CM12


----------



## droid_god (Sep 22, 2015)

can you tell which versin of android your device runs

samsung galaxy core 2


----------



## fiveman (Oct 7, 2015)

droid_god said:


> can you tell which versin of android your device runs
> 
> samsung galaxy core 2

Click to collapse



It is 4.4.4


----------



## droid_god (Oct 7, 2015)

Cm12 is a different type of rom to port actually hardest to port.

Due to its all system files inside a .dat file fornat it uses

Sent from my SM-G355H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soultaker226 (Nov 20, 2015)

*maybe there are other roms for SM-J100H ??*



josephmh said:


> Hello,
> I got a  new Galaxy J1 and i want to install on it cyanogenmod ... but i can't find anything usefull Pleaasse help

Click to collapse



have you found any custom roms for J100h ? you know there are other roms aside from cyanogenmod,, like the AOKP , PACMAN ROMS OR THE PARANOID,,


----------



## youssefinox (Nov 21, 2015)

josephmh said:


> Hello,
> I got a  new Galaxy J1 and i want to install on it cyanogenmod ... but i can't find anything usefull Pleaasse help

Click to collapse



Hi, 
did you find anything new?
I also searched a lot without any results.


----------



## Martibrt2202 (Nov 27, 2015)

And i


----------



## droid_god (Nov 27, 2015)

This is a new device and to expect for the officisl cyanogen you have to wait till 4 to 6 months


----------



## Martibrt2202 (Nov 28, 2015)

Ok


----------



## @Elie.G (Dec 16, 2015)

Can someone find the CyanogenMod rom for Samsung Galaxy J1 (SM-J100H)?


----------



## arcanium7 (Dec 25, 2015)

@Elie.G said:


> Can someone find the CyanogenMod rom for Samsung Galaxy J1 (SM-J100H)?

Click to collapse



Found anything yet? Im also searching for any ccustom mods for j1 like Cyanogen, but i cant find any


----------



## tubabuyukustun (Dec 28, 2015)

for now nothing maybe than release cyanogem mod with lollipop 5.1  or lollipop 5 CM


----------



## arcanium7 (Dec 29, 2015)

tubabuyukustun said:


> for now nothing maybe than release cyanogem mod with lollipop 5.1  or lollipop 5 CM

Click to collapse



when do they release it?


----------



## burnboo27 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Help port rom for samsung j1 (sm-100ml)*

Please port rom for samsung galaxy J1 (SM-J100ML)


----------



## josephmh (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello,
I got a  new Galaxy J1 and i want to install on it cyanogenmod ... but i can't find anything usefull Pleaasse help


----------



## Ducnhan956 (Mar 15, 2016)

*rom android 5.0 galaxy*

how to up rom 5.0 for galaxy j1b???


----------



## mateos12293 (Mar 16, 2016)

And how to further the CyanogenMod ? will or not?


----------



## proart.alex14 (Mar 17, 2016)

any new information about new rom? i really want lolipop...


----------



## Bloodneo (Mar 18, 2016)

pls when CyanogenMod will released


----------



## satria_muhammad (Aug 14, 2016)

*can samsung j1 (sm-j100h) got a lollipop custom rom*

can you give me a lollipop custom rom for samsung galaxy j1?????


----------



## expressluke (Aug 15, 2016)

CyanogenMod will never support this device.
theres no support for the device whatsoever, other than twrp unofficial support.


----------



## XdaDLS (Sep 10, 2016)

Cm 12 J100H


----------



## Samsungj100h rom (Oct 23, 2016)

Soultaker226 said:


> have you found any custom roms for J100h ? you know there are other roms aside from cyanogenmod,, like the AOKP , PACMAN ROMS OR THE PARANOID,,

Click to collapse



where can i get this rom plz


----------



## KadirDvl (Dec 24, 2016)

*Lp theme*



Samsungj100h rom said:


> where can i get this rom plz

Click to collapse



Here is Lollipop ROM for J100h
https://mega.nz/#!chghgS6Y!7B950s5YpqvZKgWBWmXZjjcuVMjGQGQ5Uw8PFwmMJ24

for more see this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhhmU-VySHU&t=6s


----------



## expressluke (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm wondering, is anybody still interested in CyanogenMod 11 for SM-J100H?


----------



## testews (Feb 13, 2017)

turbolukex5 said:


> I'm wondering, is anybody still interested in CyanogenMod 11 for SM-J100H?

Click to collapse



I'm interested, but for the SM-J100M


----------



## expressluke (Feb 14, 2017)

testews said:


> I'm interested, but for the SM-J100M

Click to collapse



Find stock/ flashable stock rom for j100m
Tell me what processor j100m has 
And I'll see what I can do


----------



## floppyD (Mar 20, 2017)

turbolukex5 said:


> Find stock/ flashable stock rom for j100m
> Tell me what processor j100m has
> And I'll see what I can do

Click to collapse



Not him but are you still up to it? Here is what I could find:
Processor:  imgur.com/BpFWjGB - imgur.com/oHOKLBD
Stock rom: samsung-firmware.org/download/GALAXY%20J1/1482/ZTM/J100MVJU0AOC6/J100MZTM0AOC6


----------



## expressluke (Mar 20, 2017)

MasterBR_1337 said:


> Not him but are you still up to it? Here is what I could find:
> Processor:  imgur.com/BpFWjGB - imgur.com/oHOKLBD
> Stock rom: samsung-firmware.org/download/GALAXY%20J1/1482/ZTM/J100MVJU0AOC6/J100MZTM0AOC6

Click to collapse



I will see what I can do. Bare with me since I'm not 100℅ active on j100x devices, since I am actively privately working on SM-g935f with exynos 8890


----------



## lzzy12 (Jun 20, 2017)

Wtf u all are talking about.. CM can't be ported like this... It have to be built and especially when u are talking about exynos processors.. It can't be ported with those freaking kitchens.. Yes, if u already have a cm and u want to build some other variants of android like miui or aosp then u can use kitchen... Devs are not fools that they do so much hardwork to make all those device tree, etc and do hard codings...


----------

